# bleach solution to kill parvo?



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Score I found a almost brand new xpen at the thrift shop for $4.00 but I want to make absolutely sure it is safe for my new puppy. So I want to wash it down with a bleach solution. I understand there is a certain mixture necessary to kill parvo. Does anyone happen to know what that is? Or should I just soak in straight bleach?


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

I've heard different things, I read that a 1:30 solution will do it, it said that the solution needs to soak for a while (at least 10 minutes) before you rinse it. 

I found this too:
"Is there a way to kill the virus in the environment?
The stability of the CPV in the environment makes it important to properly disinfect contaminated areas."

"A solution of 1/2 cup of chlorine bleach in one gallon of water (133 ml in 4 liters of water) will disinfect food and water bowls and other contaminated items."
A solution of 1/2 cup of chlorine bleach in one gallon of water (133 ml in 4 liters of water) will disinfect food and water bowls and other contaminated items. It is important that chlorine bleach be used because most disinfectants, even those claiming to be effective against viruses, will not kill the canine parvovirus." I got this from 

http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/pet-health-information/article/animal-health/parvovirus-in-dogs/853




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

madis said:


> I've heard different things, I read that a 1:30 solution will do it, it said that the solution needs to soak for a while (at least 10 minutes) before you rinse it.
> 
> I found this too:
> "Is there a way to kill the virus in the environment?
> ...


Thank you for the links!


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> Thank you for the links!


No problem! I am a freak about parvo, our 9 week old has cabin fever like crazy because he doesn't have all the boosters yet. Good luck!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

madis said:


> No problem! I am a freak about parvo, our 9 week old has cabin fever like crazy because he doesn't have all the boosters yet. Good luck!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yeah I'm getting pretty freaked out with what I'm reading I'm thinking that if 1 and 30 is the minimum you should use if I go higher that would be better. For example instead of a half cup bleach to a gallon of water if I used a whole cup of bleach per gallon?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Standard at human hospitals is 1:10 bleach to water.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> Yeah I'm getting pretty freaked out with what I'm reading I'm thinking that if 1 and 30 is the minimum you should use if I go higher that would be better. For example instead of a half cup bleach to a gallon of water if I used a whole cup of bleach per gallon?


Hmmmm I think at that point bleach would become more corrosive than helpful. I would let it soak longer time rather than make it more concentrated. I'm no expert though, might want to look more into it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Baillif said:


> Standard at human hospitals is 1:10 bleach to water.


Thanks! So that is 1 1/2 cup bleach per gallon if my math is right..

So basically more is better? the 1:30 is minimum?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

madis said:


> Hmmmm I think at that point bleach would become more corrosive than helpful. I would let it soak longer time rather than make it more concentrated. I'm no expert though, might want to look more into it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Never thought of that. It's this xpen

Amazon.com: Pet Trex Premium Quality 24" Exercise Playpen for Dogs Eight 24" x 24" High Panels with Gate: Pet Supplies



Looks like they used it for some sort of birds its clean but I pulled a feather out of it... Might not even have had dogs in it but I just want to be safe!


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> Never thought of that. It's this xpen
> 
> Amazon.com: Pet Trex Premium Quality 24" Exercise Playpen for Dogs Eight 24" x 24" High Panels with Gate: Pet Supplies
> 
> ...


I think 1:10 would be ok. my main concern with this pen is the powder coating. Bleach strips that stuff,then it could rust. but I think the 1:10 is fine, just don't scrub it.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

DO NOT USE A HIGHER CONCENTRATION! Use the recommended ratio - check with your vet if you need more verification. The way viruses work is they retreat if they detect a threat - that is, the solution warns them so they go dormant until the solution dries - then they emerge active. When I was dealing with the potential of hanta (sp) virus in mouse droppings, this was explained to me. Spray the object/area with the recommended concentration of chlorine bleach - let it set for at least 5 minutes then clean it up.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> DO NOT USE A HIGHER CONCENTRATION! Use the recommended ratio - check with your vet if you need more verification. The way viruses work is they retreat if they detect a threat - that is, the solution warns them so they go dormant until the solution dries - then they emerge active. When I was dealing with the potential of hanta (sp) virus in mouse droppings, this was explained to me. Spray the object/area with the recommended concentration of chlorine bleach - let it set for at least 5 minutes then clean it up.


I was going to soak it in a tub of bleach solution not spray it on and let it dry. Does this make a difference?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ugh Parvo we lost a doggie to that in 2001 in San Jose CA. How far are you from Carson City. Nobody knows where Dayton NV is.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Ugh Parvo we lost a doggie to that in 2001 in San Jose CA. How far are you from Carson City. Nobody knows where Dayton NV is.


I know exactly where Dayton is. Love J's Bistro.  

That Parvo is nasty stuff. That's why I want to make sure this xpen is safe for our new pup


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

chlorine is a generally poor disinfectant -- 

http://www.swishclean.com/product.htm?Product=8979-4&Source=Search

or Animal Sanitation Products Kennel Kare Super Concentrate Parvocidal Disinfectant - Health Technology Professional Products Inc


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> I know exactly where Dayton is. Love J's Bistro.
> 
> That Parvo is nasty stuff. That's why I want to make sure this xpen is safe for our new pup


 So just a precaution then not an active outbreak going on? I'm planning for a new doggie also.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Whether you soak it (unnecessary) or spray it down, the ratio should be the same. (see explanation above.)


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> So just a precaution then not an active outbreak going on? I'm planning for a new doggie also.


Not that I know of recently although there was one in Fallon a while back. I just found an xpen at the thrift store in Carson and I wanted to bleach it to be safe since I don't know exactly where it has been. It looks almost brand new but you just never know.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Fallon! Well I'm done with BYB, learned the hard way but yeah that's close enough thanks!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

One thing about bleach that most people don't know - which changes the efficacy of it - is that it is inactivated by organic matter. So before soaking/spraying something with a bleach solution, you are going to first want to just wash it normally so that if there's any kind of organic debris on it, you get that removed before you clean it with the bleach.

Bleach solutions are fairly effective. My mom has worked in child care forever and one day her classroom was picked for a comparison of viruses/bacteria grown from toys that the kids played with. My mom is religious about cleaning toys and spraying them with bleach solution. Nothing at all grew from her toys! The other toy grew all kinds of wonderful bacteria lol. We still use bleach as a staple at the clinics I work at when dealing with parvo. But you always have to clean the mess completely up, THEN bleach it. A 1:30 solution is what we tend to use and is recommended for killing the virus.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Fallon! Well I'm done with BYB, learned the hard way but yeah that's close enough thanks!



I don't know about BYB but the shelter there had an outbreak. Where are you getting your pup? My boy is from a rescue out in Yerington.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

Colie CVT said:


> One thing about bleach that most people don't know - which changes the efficacy of it - is that it is inactivated by organic matter. So before soaking/spraying something with a bleach solution, you are going to first want to just wash it normally so that if there's any kind of organic debris on it, you get that removed before you clean it with the bleach.
> 
> Bleach solutions are fairly effective. My mom has worked in child care forever and one day her classroom was picked for a comparison of viruses/bacteria grown from toys that the kids played with. My mom is religious about cleaning toys and spraying them with bleach solution. Nothing at all grew from her toys! The other toy grew all kinds of wonderful bacteria lol. We still use bleach as a staple at the clinics I work at when dealing with parvo. But you always have to clean the mess completely up, THEN bleach it. A 1:30 solution is what we tend to use and is recommended for killing the virus.


I'm a 7 year daycare veteran. Bleach is the s***  but a soapy water wash does need to be done first. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Colie CVT said:


> One thing about bleach that most people don't know - which changes the efficacy of it - is that it is inactivated by organic matter. So before soaking/spraying something with a bleach solution, you are going to first want to just wash it normally so that if there's any kind of organic debris on it, you get that removed before you clean it with the bleach.
> 
> Bleach solutions are fairly effective. My mom has worked in child care forever and one day her classroom was picked for a comparison of viruses/bacteria grown from toys that the kids played with. My mom is religious about cleaning toys and spraying them with bleach solution. Nothing at all grew from her toys! The other toy grew all kinds of wonderful bacteria lol. We still use bleach as a staple at the clinics I work at when dealing with parvo. But you always have to clean the mess completely up, THEN bleach it. A 1:30 solution is what we tend to use and is recommended for killing the virus.


Thanks.. I intend to scrub it down before bleaching.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

My mom taught me well!  I went into veterinary medicine rather than deal with kids, but she always cleans those toys in soapy water, then hits them with bleach solution. That tends to be the key with bleach solutions. 

I don't blame you for wanting to be cautious either. Parvo runs rampant in my area. :/ I am more afraid of randomly picking it up out and about than when we even have a parvo positive pup at my work.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

carmspack said:


> chlorine is a generally poor disinfectant --
> 
> Swish Quato 78 Plus Germicidal Detergent and Odour Counteractant 3.78 L -
> 
> or Animal Sanitation Products Kennel Kare Super Concentrate Parvocidal Disinfectant - Health Technology Professional Products Inc



I thought beach was the only thing that killed Parvo?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Just a quick update. Soaked xpen in super hot water mixed with dawn, scrubbed it down good. Rinsed completely. Then took 2 gallons of water mixed with 1 cup bleach and poured over the entire thing. Let sit for a full 10 min. Again rinsed with super hot water. Now sitting in the fresh air and sun to dry. (recommended by someone else). Will then stick in a closet for the next several weeks until the puppy comes home. Puppy does not come home for several more weeks so hopefully by then it will smell like our house and be all ready for the new pup.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> I don't know about BYB but the shelter there had an outbreak. Where are you getting your pup? My boy is from a rescue out in Yerington.


My next doggie will be another Boxer and it will come from a Breeder, BYB have caused me to much heartache with Boxers! 

But Fallon might come into play because I want a Boxer or Pitt/American Bull Dog mix. Gunther my first dog was a BullMastiff/PittMix and a very gentle sweet dog. 

And while not uncommon it's not a Breeder dog it's a Bandawgge. I just want a Big A$$ dog with a Boxer face! Note to those in the know..Boxer/ABD is bigger than a Euro Boxer!  

Anyway most likely that one will come from a BYB hence maybe Fallon? Willing to chance it on a mix.  With the right background and early puppyhood.

Rocky (avatar) is a very good well behaved boy but much much different than my bully guys. I learned a lot with him and he's what I expect in a dog now but the wife says.."no more GSD's."

He worried the crap out of her, unlike the Mastiff/Pitt and our Boxer...Rocky "did not take kindly to strangers!"


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> My next doggie will be another Boxer and it will come from a Breeder, BYB have caused me to much heartache with Boxers!
> 
> But Fallon might come into play because I want a Boxer or Pitt/American Bull Dog mix. Gunther my first dog was a BullMastiff/PittMix and a very gentle sweet dog.
> 
> ...


Well rather than a BYB keep rescue in mind. We occasionally get puppies in at Safe Haven out in Yerington and LCAS always has a batch of puppies. Currently we have Shepherd /Akita puppies which is where I'm getting my boy at.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I did not know they were out there, I'll keep it in mind. I used to do rescue and Foster for Dog Town Rescue that's where Rocky came from.

But this is job one for me, I "need" to have another White Boxer!










The Boxer mix maybe but my requirements are kind of specific! But thank you for rescuing! 

And a Shepard/Akita mix? Hope they are very careful in placing those!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> I did not know they were out there, I'll keep it in mind. I used to do rescue and Foster for Dog Town Rescue that's where Rocky came from.
> 
> But this is job one for me, I "need" to have another White Boxer!
> 
> ...


Oh wow what a pretty dog. I hope you can find one.  

Dogtown is awesome. I've visited out there once. 

Well best guess is Shepherd/Akita always hard to say with rescue. Mama is full Shepherd and boyfriend looks to be a an Akita mix. They came in as strays together about a week before she had the puppies. 

Safe Haven is really careful on all their placements. Before I adopted my first girl from there I had to go through all the checks. They know I have both Shepherd and Akita experience and no small kids at home.


----------

